# HDR Funktion auf UHD BluRay meist unbrauchbar



## Pumpi (3. April 2016)

Die Sensation ist perfekt. Der Chefredakteur von "Digitalfensehen.de" hat seine Ergebnisse bezüglich der UHD BluRay Qualität auf YouTube gepostet.

Gegen die Auflösung der neuen BD spricht natürlich nichts, leider funktioniert die HDR Implementierung in der Praxis kaum bis gar nicht.  Das liegt daran das selbst die neuesten UHD-Premium Fernseher nur gut 1000nits Helligkeit bereit stellen können. Die Filme auf der UHDBD sind aber in 4000nits gemastert. Das heißt sie sind auf 4 mal so helle Endgeräte abgestimmt als erhältich. Projektoren sind noch viel weniger in der Lage die HDR-UHDBD ausreichend hell darzustellen, zumindest nicht auf adäquaten Bildgrößen. Das hat zur Folge das das Bildmaterial spätestens bei normaler Tageshelligkeit im Zuschauerraum definitiv zu dunkel ist. Jeder Fernseher könnte mit herkömmlichen Bildmaterial wesentlich hellere Bilder erzeugen. Zur Krönung verbraten die neuen HDR Geräte bei viel zu dunklen Bildern auch noch das Maximum an Strom was das Netzteil hergibt....

Des weiteren ist beim vollen UHDBD Programm auch die Zwischenbildberechnung nicht mehr möglich, das schafft keine TV Hardware in Echtzeit.



> Kein UHD-TV schafft bei einer Pure Direct Darstellung (volle Farbauflösung wird tatsächlich verlustfrei umgesetzt) die Wiedergabe mit Zwischenbildberechnung, man muss sich bei allen TV-Modellen entscheiden, was man nutzen will. Generell macht die volle Farbauflösung z.B. bei PC-Signalen Sinn, da computergenerierte Grafiken nicht in der Farbauflösung reduziert sind. Wenn 60 Bilder pro Sekunde geliefert werden, kann man notfalls auf die Zwischenbildberechnung verzichten. Die Ausgabe beim Player ist davon unabhängig zu sehen: Man kann den Player auf 4:4:4 schalten und den TV dennoch mit Zwischenbildberechnung nutzen – das Signal wird dann aber nicht verlustfrei umgesetzt, d.h. der Player könnte auch in 4:2:0 ausgeben, das visuelle Ergebnis wäre identisch. Um 4:4:4 verlustfrei darstellen zu können, muss der Fernseher im Pure Direct (oder PC Modus) laufen. Der Unterschied ist bei der Blu-ray Wiedergabe aber nicht gravierend, da das Quellmaterial nicht 4:4:4 ist, sondern 4:2:0 und ob nun der Player konvertiert oder am Ende der TV, ist nicht dramatisch unterschiedlich (die Player sind aber im Vorteil). Vereinfacht gesagt: Es kann Sinn machen, dass der Player auf 4:4:4 12 Bit interpoliert und der TV das Signal am Ende nur noch korrekt ausgibt, die Qualitätsunterschiede sind objektiv betrachtet aber gering.



Ergo: Großes Dilemma. Demomaterial von Fernsehherstellern sieht natürlich gut aus weil es auf 1000nits optimiert ist. Auch neuere Produktionen die über Streamingdienste kommen können besser abgestimmt sein als UHDBD's. Denn der Kontent ist ja nicht für's Kino bestimmt. Wichtig ist nun das man UHD Player kauft bei denen man das HDR Signal der UHDBD erstmal abstellen kann. In 3-5 Jahren gibt es dann vielleicht passende Endgeräte.

Die Beta UHD Story ist also noch lange nicht vorbei 

Unbedingt das Video  und den Kanal schauen. Das beste deutschsprachige Material am Markt zum Thema TV :

Quelle:

UHD HDR Blu ray Panasonic UB9, Samsung K85 mit KS99, DXW94 und XD93 im Test - YouTube

Ps: Spannend könnte HDR für uns Gamer natürlich trotzdem werden


----------



## ghostofme (3. April 2016)

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor als ob die UHD BD eine tot Geburt ist


----------



## Ryle (3. April 2016)

War vorauszusehen. Ich hab ja bis jetzt nicht verstanden wieso man HDR10 überhaupt in der Form nutzen wollte und dann auch noch für das UHD Premium Logo voraussetzt. Dolby Vision verwendet im Gegensatz zu HDR10 dynamische Metadaten und kann somit Kontrast- und Tonwertkorrekturen vornehmen und jeder Szene anpassen. Mit einem statischen System wie bei HDR10 aktuell kann doch niemand etwas anfangen wenn die Studios auf 4000Nits mastern. HDR Logos auf die ganzen 2016er Edge LEDs zu pappen halte ich auch für mehr als fragwürdig. 
Wird sich vielleicht noch etwas bessern, wenn die TV Hersteller die ersten Firmwareupdates bringen. Aber im Grunde genommen ist es einfach lächerlich sich nicht vorher einigen zu können.

Scheinbar gibt es aber bei Dolby Vision auch noch Probleme. Zumindest scheint es bei den ersten LG G6 Besitzern bei Netflix noch nicht zu funktionieren. 

Das ist alles noch eine riesige Baustelle und jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen, was mehr als nur tragisch ist. Aber das wird sich wohl nie ändern. Bei den Audio Codecs ist es ja der selbe Schwachsinn. 20 verschiedenen Codecs, jeder verwendet was anderes und abseits vom Originalton schaut man meist in die Röhre. Aber Hauptsache jedes Jahr irgendeinen neuen Blödsinn an den Mann bringen wollen, obwohl der Kram von vor 3 Jahren noch nicht richtig läuft.


----------



## Pumpi (3. April 2016)

Das mit den Tonwertkorrekturen und so scheint aber nicht ganz unproblematisch zu sein. :



> An den Playern liegt es nicht, die geben das Signal korrekt aus. Das, was man als Endresultat sieht, ist die Konsequnenz, wenn ein HDR Master nach Kinostandard erstellt wird und das Signal die Geräte zu 100% ausreizt. SDR-Filmsignale sind auch "dunkel", aber man musste sie nicht "dunkel" darstellen, weil die Displays leistungsstärker waren, als das Quellmaterial – das ist nicht länger der Fall. Dass im technischen Sinne alles korrekt abläuft erkennt man daran, dass normale Blu-rays bei 100 Nits Darstellung exakt vergleichbar sind und die HDR-Quellen dann teilweise Vorteile zeigen (wie im Video beschrieben). Man könnte natürlich das HDR-Material anders mastern, damit die Inhalte "heller" erscheinen, aber dann läuft man Gefahr, dass Displays, die die geforderte Mindesthelligkeit nicht erreichen, einen Großteil des Bildes fehlerhaft anzeigen. Die HDR-Displays stellen das HDR-Filmmaterial eigentlich korrekt dar, nur wird man jetzt gezwungen, aus seinem Wohnzimmer einen echten Kinoraum zu machen, damit der Helligkeitseindruck der Bilder überzeugt. *Bisherige Lösungsansätze beruhen auf Tonwertkorrekturen, die den Dynamikumfang des HDR-Material reduzieren: Das Bild wird etwas heller, aber Details gehen verloren und die Belichtung des Bildes ändert sich. Bei anderen Lösungsansätzen wird HDR, Deep Colour etc. deaktiviert, sodass der UHD Player die HDR-Daten nicht im HDR-Format ausgibt, was ebenfalls für Qualitätsverluste sorgt.* Interessanter wäre es, die UHD HDR Filmdaten auf einem Display testen zu können, das deutlich leistungsstärker als die HDR-Daten ist. Dadurch wäre es möglich, die HDR-Filmdaten wie bislang deutlich heller darzustellen, ohne den Dynamikumfang der Quelle zu reduzieren. Wir gehen im Moment nicht davon aus, dass sich beim Filmmastering etwas ändert. Somit bleibt als Kompromiss eigentlich nur noch eine dynamisch ablaufende Tonwertkorrektur, um die Daten besser auf die Leistungen des Displays anzupassen (bzw. auf eine Darstellung bei Restlicht zu trimmen), ohne zu viel Dynamikumfang einzubüßen. Die bisherigen Lösungen (bei Samsung und Sony TVs oder dem Panasonic UHD Player) haben uns nicht überzeugt, da das Bild zwar heller wird, aber Details der 10 Bit Vorlage dann ausbrennen können.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2016)

Stört mich überhaupt nicht diese Info. Bisher gibt es kaum Material in UHD. Wer jetzt der Meinung ist Hardware dafür zu kaufen, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.  Einfach mal ausgereifte Technik abwarten und gut.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. April 2016)

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge. Um HDR-Daten korrekt darzustellen, brauch man doch eh eine pixelgenau Beleuchtung, sprich OLED, oder? Und das Problem ist jetzt, dass die LEDs nicht hell genug leuchten?


----------



## Pumpi (3. April 2016)

Eine Pixelgenaue Beleuchtung ist von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend notwendig um ein gutes HDR Bild zu generieren. Gut aus heutiger Sicht. Ob OLED's jemals 4000nits zustande kriegen ist fraglich. Studio LCD Monitore/TV's können es schon heute.

Extreme Helligkeit vs. extreme Genauigkeit, beides hat seine Vorteile.


----------



## fak333 (3. April 2016)

Ich habe das Glück, dass ich in einer Postproduction für Werbefilme zu arbeiten und dort haben wir in der Farbkorrektur einen Monitor von Dolby mit Dolby Atmos. Das Bild sieht schon atemberaubend gut aus. Das Setup ist aber auch demenstprechend teuer und das Kameramaterial gibt einiges her.
Bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob es schon Monitore mit Dolby Atmo auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Der Chefredakteur von "Digitalfensehen.de" ...
> 
> das selbst die neuesten UHD-Premium Fernseher nur gut 1000*nits *Helligkeit bereit stellen können


Wo hat denn der studiert?
Nicht mal die in Deutschland gültige gesetzliche Leuchtdichteeinheit ist bekannt.


----------



## Pumpi (3. April 2016)

Er nutzt die allgemein gebräuchlichste Einheit auf dem Fachgebiet. Aber vermutlich stehst du auch ein mal pro Woche vor dem MediaMarkt und protestierst gegen die Inch Bezeichnungen.....


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2016)

Wobei es ja eh kaum Monitore mit HDR bisher gibt. Die ersten Geräte werden wohl nach Polaris kommen, da ja DP1.3 gebraucht wird. 

Brauchbare OLED Monitore werden wohl noch 5-6 Jahre brauchen, von daher hat man noch viel Zeit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> die Inch Bezeichnungen.....


Nö, das heißt ja Zoll ... . 

Und die gebräuchliche Einheit der Leuchtdichte in good old Germany ist cd/m².
Bei allen Großhändlern kann man das so nachlesen bei der Monitordatenbeschreibung, obwohl da auch manchmal viel Quatsch steht.


----------



## Pumpi (5. April 2016)

@ wuselsurfer: Fass das Stöckchen:
Ihre Suchergebnisse - Media Markt

*BTT:

Es gibt neue Erkentnisse:

Man kann das HDR Signal nicht nur an einem fähigen UHD Player abschalten (Panasonic), man kann es grundsätzlich auch bei den Fernsehern. Leider gehen dann einige Fernseher von dem erweiterten Farbraum BT 2020 in den einfachen BT 709 Raum zurück. Letzteres macht sich allerdings stark bemerkbar und sollte vermieden werden. Der brandneue Samsung KS9090 ist so ein negativ Fall, wo in den schlechteren Farbraum gewechselt wird:

UHD Blu-ray HDR SDR Helligkeitsproblematik erklart, Losungsansatz gegen zu dunkle Bilder - YouTube
*


----------



## yingtao (5. April 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Eine Pixelgenaue Beleuchtung ist von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend notwendig um ein gutes HDR Bild zu generieren. Gut aus heutiger Sicht. Ob OLED's jemals 4000nits zustande kriegen ist fraglich. Studio LCD Monitore/TV's können es schon heute.
> 
> Extreme Helligkeit vs. extreme Genauigkeit, beides hat seine Vorteile.



Die Nits sind für HDR vollkommen unwichtig. Was zählt ist der Kontrast. Samsung hat das mit den Nits eingeführt weil die mit ihren SUHD Modellen keinen so hohen Kontrast hinbekommen wie z.B. LG und sagen dann einfach das man ab 1000 Nits HDR kann. Samsung ist Marktführer und alle anderen ziehen dann halt mit. Die von der UHD Bluray geforderten 4000 Nits sind auch nicht so wirklich das Problem, sondern mehr das Display der meisten TV Geräte. Um diese extreme Helligkeit zu liefern geben die Geräte alles was sie können und bauartbedingt mit ihrer LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung werden ganze Bereiche aufgehellt wodurch daer HDR Effekt nicht zustande kommt. Eine bessere Abstimmung hilft da natürlich aber OLED Geräte von LG haben mit ihren 400 Nits (1. und 2. Generation) das Problem nicht weil sie pixelgenau die Helligkeit regeln können und ihren hohen Kontrast halten können.

Für aktuelle TV Geräte ohne OLED wäre Dolby Vision die bessere Wahl gewesen da eine Tonwertkorrektur und Farbraumtransformation möglich ist. Wie du bereits sagst bringen die einzelnen Dinge wie nur Tonwertkorrektur oder nur Farbraumtransformation nicht viel, da beides zusammengehört. Wenn man sich den 4k HDR Standard anguckt dann ist auch nur der Kontrast definiert über Nits und aktuelle LED Geräte spielen da recht weit unten mit weil sie den Schwarzwert nicht noch weiter nach unten drücken können.


----------



## Deimos (5. April 2016)

fak333 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Glück, dass ich in einer Postproduction für Werbefilme zu arbeiten und dort haben wir in der Farbkorrektur einen Monitor von Dolby mit Dolby Atmos. Das Bild sieht schon atemberaubend gut aus. Das Setup ist aber auch demenstprechend teuer und das Kameramaterial gibt einiges her.
> Bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob es schon Monitore mit Dolby Atmo auf dem Markt gibt.


Steh ich auf dem Schlauch oder meinst du Dolby Vision?


----------



## fak333 (5. April 2016)

Ja, meine Dolby Vision, Atmos ist ja beim Ton 😀


----------



## Pumpi (5. April 2016)

yingtao schrieb:


> Die Nits sind für HDR vollkommen unwichtig. Was zählt ist der Kontrast.



Beides ist wichtig. Hättest du die verlinkten Quellen richtig verarbeitet dann wüsstest du das. Die OLED's haben klar ihre Vorteile bei genauer Darstellung, nur das nützt absolut nichts wenn das Bild zu dunkel bleibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

Da ich nicht mehr so verrückt bin und auf jeden Zug aufspringe und dabei unnütz Geld verbrenne lehne ich mich entspannt zurück und warte bis die Technik dort angelangt ist wo sie zu scheinen glaubt. Ohne flächendeckendes Futter sehe ich keinen Grund darin auf 4 K zu wechseln


----------



## bschicht86 (5. April 2016)

Ich bin auch erstmal bei FHD angekommen und dort werd ich wohl eine Weile bleiben (Beamer und co.). Dafür ist die (alte) Technik deutlich ausgereifter.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ihre Suchergebnisse - Media Markt


CD-Titel als Maßeinheitsbezeichnung?
Wie einfallslos.

Was kommt da wohl bei nits:
Unold Reiseblitzkocher 18575, Wasserkocher silber'/'schwarz ?


----------



## fak333 (6. April 2016)

Ich denke, dass Dolby Vision oder HDR ein größerer Gewinn an Qualität sind als immer höhere Auflösungen. Bin gespannt, wie sich der Markt entwickelt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2016)

yingtao schrieb:


> Samsung ist Marktführer.


Wo ist Samsung Marktführer, bei Handys?
Da müßte aber Panasonic etwas davon wissen.


----------



## Pumpi (6. April 2016)

Troll doch bitte wo anders wuselsurfer. Wäre das nicht ein schönes Forum für Dich :

Forum de Luxx

Da kannst du folgenlos jeden Stuss verbreiten und es wird sogar noch stehen gelassen....


----------

